# E46 M3 Conversion



## gapxguy (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi guys, I'm new here. My toy car (Honda Civic) was breaking down on me and I desperately needed a new daily driver. Anyway, my question is - are the rear fenders on the M3 the same as the 3-series coupe?

I know for a fact that the front fenders on the M3 is wider than the regular 3-series. It's hard to tell just by looking, so does anyone know if the rear fenders are the same or wider for the M3? TIA. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

gapxguy said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here. My toy car (Honda Civic) was breaking down on me and I desperately needed a new daily driver. Anyway, my question is - are the rear fenders on the M3 the same as the 3-series coupe?
> 
> I know for a fact that the front fenders on the M3 is wider than the regular 3-series. It's hard to tell just by looking, so does anyone know if the rear fenders are the same or wider for the M3? TIA. :thumbup:


Yes wider.

Why do a conversion? Just buy an actual M3. I think you can get used ones for pretty decent prices if you can find one to your liking.


----------



## gapxguy (Jan 8, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Yes wider.
> 
> Why do a conversion? Just buy an actual M3. I think you can get used ones for pretty decent prices if you can find one to your liking.


I have about $25k to spend. The average E46 M3 is in the neighborhood of $38k+. So the M3 rear bumper is not a direct fit onto the regular 3-series?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, what do you want out of the car? If you really want a Motorsport car, you can get an E36 M3 for your budget. If you want a reliable and fun daily driver, a 325 is a good choice that you can get new in that range. You can decorate it to your taste, but just so you know, if you're trying to make it look like an M3, you can spend a lot of money on that and it still won't fool anyone.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

gapxguy said:


> I have about $25k to spend. The average E46 M3 is in the neighborhood of $38k+. So the M3 rear bumper is not a direct fit onto the regular 3-series?


I believe that is also wider as well.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

gapxguy said:


> I have about $25k to spend. The average E46 M3 is in the neighborhood of $38k+. So the M3 rear bumper is not a direct fit onto the regular 3-series?


The M3 rear bumper is wider. The M3 rear bumper also has cutouts for those 4 goofy exhaust pipes; it's not possible to fit the M3 muffler to a standard 3 without cutting out the trunk floor and welding in the M3 piece (and losing your spare tire well in the process).

Buy a 325. Put some nice wheels on it. Don't try and make it into something it isn't. A tip: Anyone who knows enough to be impressed by an M badge probably can spot a fake M without any trouble, so why bother? IMHO, the standard 3 looks better than the M3, anyway.

I second Rgal's suggestion--consider spending your 25K on a nice, late model (1998 or 1999) E36 M3. They're plenty fast, and in many ways are more fun to drive than the E46s, anyway.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Agree with those above...the only "conversion" I see as tasteful is taking a standard 3 sedan/wagon (coupe, just by the M3) and shoehorning in the 3.2L from the M3. 25k will not get you anywhere in this regard. I saw this "m3" one day at the Galleria in Houston, Black. But for some reason it had style 44's on it. Interesting I thought. This car had the entire package, power dome, side gills, etc. Upon further inspection (yea I looked in the windows) I saw that it was a step. I don't have anything against an automatic transmission, but when a fool tries to pass off a 325 Ci Step as an M3, I got to think "What were they thinking?  :dunno: For the cost of all the exterior modifications they probably could have at least got a 330 or perhaps even a stripper M3. Just say no. Use your 25K as a down payment on an M3, I bet your monthly payment would be very reasonable for a $50k automobile.


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

Sounds like he wants to "rice" a 3-series.


----------



## gapxguy (Jan 8, 2004)

PABS said:


> Sounds like he wants to "rice" a 3-series.


The reason I asked is because I found this on ebay. It looks to be a regular 3-series with M3 parts. Tell me if I'm wrong but this car is lacking the M3 mirrors and the window trimming is chrome instead of flat black.

























http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&category=38662&item=2451461284

No I'm not trying to fool anyone. Just like anyone that prefers bodykit styling, I perfer the M3 body style. I'm not going for power, my Civic is faster than most M3s out there. I just want something more reliable, and someone said the E36 M3s which is older and will require more maintainance. Thanks for your help fellas.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Take a look here if you want some idea on what is involved.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=134382

Not my preference but lots of E46Fanatics members like it.

Tim


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

get the M areo kit (the one that comes on the ZHP equipped 330i), very tastful, easy to bolt on. I think the only thing you have to do is get it painted.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

hugh1850 said:


> get the M areo kit (the one that comes on the ZHP equipped 330i), very tastful, easy to bolt on. I think the only thing you have to do is get it painted.


 :thumbup:

That's one good-looking kit.


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

gapxguy said:


> I'm not going for power, my Civic is faster than most M3s out there. I just want something more reliable


Not to hijack the thread....however, any pics.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

gapxguy said:


> The reason I asked is because I found this on ebay. It looks to be a regular 3-series with M3 parts. Tell me if I'm wrong but this car is lacking the M3 mirrors and the window trimming is chrome instead of flat black.


It's also missing a M3 "power dome" hood.


----------



## gapxguy (Jan 8, 2004)

tim330i said:


> Take a look here if you want some idea on what is involved.
> 
> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=134382
> 
> ...


That's some useful information, thanks Tim. :thumbup:

I'm not a big fan of that M areo kit. I've found a wesite that sells parts for the M3 conversion. 
http://www.evosport.com/product/ext/ext_bmw03.html

Not a bad price for the front bumper and front fenders including side grills. ($1200) Seems like a much easier/cheaper way than to modify the front bumper.

As for pictures of my current car...

http://community.webshots.com/album/99803830CKlNCS


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

[ 
No I'm not trying to fool anyone. Just like anyone that prefers bodykit styling, I perfer the M3 body style. I'm not going for power, my Civic is faster than most M3s out there. I just want something more reliable, and someone said the E36 M3s which is older and will require more maintainance. Thanks for your help fellas.[/QUOTE]This is faster than an M3????????

Excuse me, but if I dont see any serious kit under that hood, I am not going to comment on that.

And by serious kit I mean, V spec 2.2L Vtec engine, Turbocharge, Air filter, etc etc.

A chip and a filter wont make your car faster than an M3 mate.

You need a highly mooodified kit, and you must have spend some serious $$$ to make a Civic Vtec faster than an M3.

Now, I don't wish to enter a dialogic argument here, so I am waiting for that photo. If not, well, just drive an M3, and then return to this forum and writer again your comments.

Just to note, an M3 has similar performance with a mitshubishi lancer EVO 7. I dont know if you have that in the US.

As I said......photos.


----------



## gapxguy (Jan 8, 2004)

Someone asked to see pictures of the car, no one asked about the motor. But since you did, here's the engine bay. I haven't taken pictures of the engine bay after I recently painted it white.










2020cc DOHC Vtec engine
CTR cams
Skunk2 Cam gears
8.8 lbs ACT Flywheel
6 Puck Hyper Clutch
11.5:1 CR
exhaust system and other aftermarket nicknacks ect...

Does 13.4 1/4, I believe the average M3 does 14.5 1/4 correct?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

gapxguy said:


> 2020cc DOHC Vtec engine
> CTR cams
> Skunk2 Cam gears
> 8.8 lbs ACT Flywheel
> ...


Cool... what engine is that? H22? B20 conversion? Head Cover looks like B18 variation. :dunno:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

gapxguy said:


> ...
> 2020cc DOHC Vtec engine
> CTR cams
> Skunk2 Cam gears
> ...


Most E46 M3's do the 1/4-mile in low 13's. 14.5 is more like a 330.
... but still, that's a pretty quick Civic. :thumbup:


----------



## gapxguy (Jan 8, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Cool... what engine is that? H22? B20 conversion? Head Cover looks like B18 variation. :dunno:


It's a CR-V (B20) block bored to 85mm with a B16 head. I didn't know the M3 was that fast, I mean I stock porsche does 14's? That's new information, very impressive.


----------

